

This is ridiculous. I cannot cancel CoveredCA - uptownhr

For the past 3 months, I have been trying to cancel my health insurance at Kaiser and it cannot be done. I&#x27;ve called 10 times, 3 times each month asking why my account has not been canceled.<p>The main problem stems from, me, myself not being able to cancel at Kaiser. Kaiser tell me, that only CoveredCA can put in a request to cancel my account.<p>Does this make sense to anybody? I&#x27;m calling Kaiser, the customer. Asking them to stop billing me. 3 months ... They cannot because some broken process doesn&#x27;t allow them to.<p>When I call CoveredCA, they tell me the same story, the request to cancel your account has been sent to Kaiser.<p>What is a client&#x2F;consumer to do it in this situation?
======
MichaelCrawford
Sue them in small claims court for the amount they have billed you. Quite
likely they won't regard it as worth the money to defend against your lawsuit.

Having a process server show up at their corporate headquarters is a good way
to get your point across.

------
ffk
Personally, I'd hire a lawyer and also schedule a meeting with my local state
rep. A rep can also help put pressure on the top of the chain to help get
results.

